# Haunting Photos Bring The Great War Back To Life...



## v2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Haunting Photos Bring The Great War Back To Life

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 10, 2014)

Powerful .... post WW2 has achieved amazing prosperity for the average man-woman-child .... but that condition is not a given, BAM.

MM


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2014)

Clever stuff and very touching, I am always touched when I go to Cologne (Koln) I have seen the photos after the bombing difficult to believe the Domo survived.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 10, 2014)

That is really cool, thanks V2


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2014)

Powerful shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

